# Official NBA Draft Thread: June 28, 2006 ESPN



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Guys, this is the official NBA Draft discussion thread. The draft starts at 7:30 ET on ESPN and should be officially under way at 8PM. I hope the Knicks fans come out and post tomorrow, if you're going to the draft let us know if you participated in the Dolan protest. :biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I can't wait to hear the FIIIRE DOOOLAN chants. This is one of the weirdest drafts I've ever seen though so anything's possible.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im so upset guys, I dont get off work till 10 :curse: 
Make sure you post who we get at the 20 and 29th.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I can't wait to hear the FIIIRE DOOOLAN chants. This is one of the weirdest drafts I've ever seen though so anything's possible.


fix your sig we have the 29th pick


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I should've went but I got lazy. Well, I'll enjoy the draft tonight with my fellow Knick fans and the rest of the board. Hopefully, something great will go down tonight.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I should've went but I got lazy. Well, I'll enjoy the draft tonight with my fellow Knick fans and the rest of the board. Hopefully, something great will go down tonight.


Yeah, me too I decided to stay home and enjoy the fun with you guys.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*1st Round Pick:* Raptors-Andrea Bargnani (Italy)

I don't like this pick, I think the kid is soft, but what the hell do I know. He isn't a great rebounder either.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*2 pick:* Bulls-Aldridge (Texas) May get traded to the Trail Blazers

Stay Tuned


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*3rd Pick*-Bobcats Morrison (Gonzaga)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*4th Pick*-Trailblazers Thomas (LSU) May be sent to the Bulls.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

#4 Tyrus Thomas kid is a beast


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*5th Pick-*Hawks Sheldon Williams (Duke)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*6th Pick*-Wolves Brandon Roy (Washington)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*7th Pick*-Celtics Randy Foye (Villanova) He may be going to Portland. I really feel bad for him, because he is better off in a stable environment, and Portland isn't stable.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*8th Pick*-Rockets Rudy Gay (UCONN) He may be going to Memphis for Shane Battier.

I don't like this trade one bit if it is confirmed. Battier is just not that good.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*9th Pick*-Warriors Partrick O'Brian (Bradley)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Wolves will swap the 6th and 7th picks, according to ESPN. Stay tuned.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*10th Pick*-Sonics Sene (Senegal) Terrible pick by the Sonics, come on guys you can do better than that! Yinke Dare anyone? He went way too early IMO.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*11th-Magic* Redick (Duke) Interesting pick, but he can't play any D to save your life.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*12th*-Hornets Hilton Armstrong (UCONN)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*David Stern announces trade:*

Portland trades Teflair and Ratliff to the Celtics, for Dickau and La Frentz, and Foye and Cash consideration.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*13th*-76ers Sefolosha (Switzerland) He is sexy, I hope he does well so I can take a look at him on the regular. lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rumor has it the 76ers traded Sefolosha to the Bulls.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*14th*-Jazz Rodney Brewer (Arkansas)


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

knicks r coming up


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Stern announces trade.

Wolves traded Roy to the Blazers for Foye and cash consideration


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol the draft is crazy


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*15th*-New Orleans Cedric Simmons (NC State)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

getting closer to 20!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*16th *Bulls Rodney Carney (Memphis) he is probably headed to Philly according to ESPN.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we might have a shot at landing a quality point guard.....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

my thoughts


what if knicks draft shannon brown and trade him to NO for JR smith


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Stern announces trade

Bulls trade Aldridge to Portland for Thomas


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*17th *Pacers Shaune Williams (Memphis) I think he went to high, but what do I know.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Come on NY, draft Marcus Williams or Kyle Lowry, and trade him to Miami!

:cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*18th*-Wizards Pecherov (Ukraine)


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Its like 100% we will land Williams or Lowry since its only 1 pick from us.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Knicks should take Marcus Williams


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yea SPIKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Actually I think a PF would be better since we have Nate.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*19th*-Kings Quincy Douby (Rutgers) Goooooo Rutgers!!! Woo Hah!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

on the clock now :banana: 


make me proud Isaiah


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I want Williams, take a chance on the PG, even if he had a horrible work out.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Marcus Williams


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol crowd booing isiahs picture lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Will the Knicks take Marcus Williams?!?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Stern announces trade

76ers trade the draft rights #13 to the Bulls for Carney #16


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Balkman?!?!?!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

20th-Renaldo Balkman (SC) WTF is this ****? Zeke done lost his ******* mind!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

zeke knows hes out after this year so he wants to screw us in the @$$


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Son Of A.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zeke is already dropping the ball.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Zeke has officially gone crazy. New York sports radio should be fun tomorrow....sorry guys!


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

Great...we just took 2nd round talent....Nice job Isiah.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Dam Danny Ainge Is Earning His Dam Money!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Congrats.

Haha @ Spike Lee "Sleeper pick!"


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

DELETE


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

WWWWOOOOOWWWWW!!!!! Zeke is setting the Knicks up for something. What it is, I don't know, but, he's setting you guys up for something!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*21-*Suns Rajon Rondo (Kentucky) He may be going to the Celtics according to ESPN.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Zeke is ****in retarde. He said he was gonna go for best player available. Renaldo Balkman ok I guees for 29 but Marcus was the best player available and should have been drafted. What sucks now is that he's going to the Nets. Now the Nets and Bulls can make fun of us now.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

well at least he'll help improve ur defense.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

marcus williams to the BROOKLYN NETS!!!


i dont have a problem with that hahahha


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*22-*Nets Marcus Willaims (UCONN) Thanks Isiah, you ******


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*23-*Nets Josh Boone (UCONN)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's official Isiah Thomas works for the Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> 20th-Renaldo Balkman (SC) WTF is this ****? Zeke done lost his ******* mind!


Zeke had a senior moment - he thought he was drafting Rolando Blackman lol


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

nets back to back huskies.....


not a bad look for them


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Isiah didn't try hard in this draft, he knows his *** is getting fired so he screwed us.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*24th*-Memphis Lowery (Villanova)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

didnt zeke say he was going to take best player available at our picks?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*25th*-Cavs Shannon Brown (Michigan State)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*26-*Lakers Farmer (UCLA)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*27th*-Suns Sergio Rodriguez (Spain) He may be moved, according to ESPN, stay tuned.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*28*-Mavericks Ager (Michigan State)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*29th*..the sorry Knicks Marty Collins (Temple)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This is why Isiah must go, why draft a shooting guard where you could have had a pure PG like Marcus? What a *****.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

David Stern announces trade:

Suns trade Sergio to Portland for cash consideration. Portland is wheeling and dealing.

Finally the *30th* pick Portland Joel Freeland (England)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

my thoughts on the draft



WTF


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm telling you folks he sabotaged the draft, and I'm just going to wait and see Grinch spin this one like a web. There is no way in the world he should have passed up on the best available by not selecting Williams. Terrible, terrible, terrible drafting by Isiah.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im really ****in pissed. I shoulda went to the damn Garden. If they interviewed me, I would have threatened the **** out of Isiah.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Knicks will get their **** handed to them by the Nets. Marcus Williams will be a monster. He will destroy Marbury at the first Knicks/Nets game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Im really ****in pissed. I shoulda went to the damn Garden. If they interviewed me, I would have threatened the **** out of Isiah.


It gets to a point where I want to hurt this guy, and that's bad. He is making Scott Layden look like a saint.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Kitty how was the crowds reaction? I just got home.
(Any Fire dolan chants?)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Hey Kitty how was the crowds reaction? I just got home.
> (Any Fire dolan chants?)


The crowd went crazy with anger when they annouced that 20th pick. One guy was interviewed and he basically said on national tv that Isiah Thomas needs to be fired now. I agree, what we waiting for? He is more of a liability at this point because he may not be around after next season.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cannot not this guy "Renaldo Balkman" out of my mind. His name looks and sounds like a scrub name. WTF. OMG. I just want to beat something up.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

you can see video of our 29th pick here....http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/draft. Looks like he can play defense atleast.


(scroll down to knicks 29th pick, and click on the little camera.)


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

They dont have a Balkman video because he sucks *** too much. I thibk they only had videos of players that were supposed to be drafted not undrafted. other than foreign players that is


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Portland and Chicago came out like bandits.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont think our 29th pick was all too bad. Our 20th was horrible though. All the good picks that actually fell down to us at 20, and we pissed them all away.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

As a Knicks fan, I'm really pissed with this draft. Renaldo Balkman will be Frederic Weis to Marcus Williams' Ron Artest. 

Once again the Knicks don't have a clue, and the Garden will start emptying once Marcus Williams is dishing out the dunks in Downtown Brooklyn.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Everyone in the NBA draft forum is laughing at us knick fans cause our GM is dumb as hell.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Draft Grade-C

Bulkman hustles his *** off he reminds me of Dennis Rodman I seen a few of his games.LOL hes famous when he jumped into the stands because he thought they upset Uconn then the fans literally pushed him back onto the court then Uconn missed the shot.Hes a real energy guy.

I don't know much about Collins


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

All the NBA reporters said the 20th pick was a mistake but the 29th wasnt too bad.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Everyone in the NBA draft forum is laughing at us knick fans cause our GM is dumb as hell.


Ay man, nobody's laughing harder at the knicks than they are at the rockets. Rockets and Knicks are my teams, they're both being lauged at hard as hell right now.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

well isiah loves balkman and mardy collins was one of the top 2 PG'S in the country, so not too bad


----------

